# Suggestions, wits end, help



## howtoo (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi,
We have a feral pigeon problem.
Thought I might ask here for suggestions, figured there might be good suggestions here from knowledgable folks, since we've tried everything and cannot get rid of them.
We have an old barn.
Pigeons galore, at least 50+ (or seems like it) =].
Fake owls, don't work they get used to them and poo on them.
Fake snakes, they scoff at.
Cats, don't work, cannot compete with numbers I guess and our loft is very high up.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Their poo is everywhere and not healthy at all.
Would really appreciate any helpful suggestions!
Thank you!


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi Howtoo and welcome to Pigeon-talk. We appreciate you asking about these pigeons. 
Is there a way that you could shoo out the pigeons and then close off the area or can you get up there and start replacing eggs with dummy eggs? (Don't just take the eggs, as pigeons, like nature, abhors a vacuum and will quickly replace the lost eggs with new ones. 
Pigeons do not carry diseases that are readily transmitted to humans and are not avian flu vectors so no worries there.
Is it just the poo that's bothering you? Poo isn't necessarily unhealthy unless it's constantly wet. You could actually "employ" the pigeons to furnish fertilizer for gardens or other places. You could compose the poo and then spread it in the garden.
There are also other threads on this board that may help you find a humane and safe way to encourage your cooing friends to move on. 
Others will be along to offer their advice as well.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Check out this site*

http://www.deterapigeon.com/21-amazing-facts-about-pigeons.htm

Interesting facts from a company that works to humanely decrease the pigeon population.
Their home page
http://www.deterapigeon.com/index.htm

You might find something here that will work for you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know if this would work, but there are motion sensors that spray water available. Usually used for raccoons, cats, that sort of thing on the ground, but could possibly be rigged to use higher? Wouldn't want to use them inside the barn, though, I suppose.  And they may just want to bathe in the water, it's true. If you can get up there and take eggs, see if there are any in nests, then wait for them to be old enough to fly (pigeons can fly around three weeks of age), you can then possibly seal off the loft and that would help. You would want to be sure there are no babies left when you seal it, or they would starve to death. If I think of any other ideas, I'll post them. Oh, and thanks for coming here to ask about humane ways to get them to "move on", rather than opting for poison or rifles.  


Thanks Flitznowzoom. . .I'm going to put that link in my signature hehe.


----------

